# Best Anti-Virus software?



## SolaScriptura (Jul 31, 2009)

My brother is building me a sweet new computer. He asked me what anti-virus software I would prefer that he install.

Thus far I've only used Norton. Is Norton the best out there?

I'm considering Norton, McAfee, Kaspersky, Panda, and Trend Micro.

What would you suggest?

I want maximum security while not totally bogging down my system. But if I had to choose one over the other, I'd go with security.


----------



## Berean (Jul 31, 2009)

I use ESET NOD32 standalone AV and like it a lot. Easy on resources and highly-rated. I also use the Free Comodo firewall, but you may prefer an all-in-one package (AV+Firewall).


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 31, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> My brother is building me a sweet new computer. He asked me what anti-virus software I would prefer that he install.
> 
> Thus far I've only used Norton. Is Norton the best out there?
> 
> ...



I have used Trend, McAfee and Kaspersky and presently use the latter. When I switched (on the advice of my computer shop) K was updating faster, catching more viruses and was less of a hassle to use than others. I have stayed away from Norton in the past due to update issues.


----------



## JM (Jul 31, 2009)

F-Secure eStore for Canada

I've been using it for over 2 years now and have never had a problem.


----------



## wallingj (Jul 31, 2009)

I assume you are affiliated with the military, and if the anti-virus software being installed is going to be used on your computer then you have free access to either Symantec (Norton) suite or McAfee suite of software. Either does a good job, I prefer Symantec. In addition in goverment hightened security computing envioronments Symantec is generally choosen, but not always.


----------



## Archlute (Jul 31, 2009)

I dropped Norton a while back, and picked up Bit Defender in its place. It greatly improved my laptop's processing times, and also is available as a complete package. 

It was rated among the top three or four AV suites at the time, along with Kaspersky, Trend Micro, and ESET NOD 32. You might look into it.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 31, 2009)

Personally, I would try BitDefender or Kaspersky. I have used McAfee a long time but the two I mentioned have been rated higher than most other antivirus products on most of the top rated antivirus sites that I have checked. Plus Kaspersky has great promotional items and YouTube videos (I have one of their shirts that says, "I had worms."), but that's beside the point.

Oh yeah, and check your PMs Ben.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Berean (Jul 31, 2009)

You might get a better price in the PX, otherwise Newegg is a good source. Try searching there.

Newegg.com - nod32 antivirus


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2009)

My house has never had a virus problem using AVG Free for years now, together with Spybot. Despite being free, it works very well for us. I personally am on Linux (as well as an increasing number of our machines...) so I don't have to worry about it anymore, but the machines with AVG are still fine.


----------



## Hungus (Jul 31, 2009)

Best antivirus out there? Simple you can eliminate the vast majority of viruses by running a Unix or Unix clone OS [Mac/Linux/*BSD](sorry someone had to say it)

That aside, I normally try and dissuade people from either norton or macafee and suggest Avira, Avast and AVG in that order.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 31, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> My brother is building me a sweet new computer. He asked me what anti-virus software I would prefer that he install.
> 
> Thus far I've only used Norton. Is Norton the best out there?
> 
> ...



You can get Symantec for free from the DOD Cert. You can also get McAfee for free. Either is top notch. The other two top notch are Kaspersky and ESET NOD32.

I have Kaspersky. You can get it for about $22 for 3 user license here: Amazon.com: Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 (3 User): Software


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 12, 2009)

I would like to re-open this old thread for a bit. I have run AVG-Free for years on my computer, but have been giving serious thought lately to setting aside some money to upgrade to "the real deal," as I begin to accumulate more important data on my machine. I want to know from you computer experts if AVG would be -- not necessarily the absolute best, but --- at least a truly _good_, solid use of my money; also, are the added features truly worth it, or am I getting basically everything I need with the Free edition? 

*Rich (SemperFidelis)*, I've seen a few threads in which you have recommended various programs, and that your recommendation has changed over time (which is only natural). Due to your profession, I am very inclined to hear your thoughts on the matter, and if there is a different program altogether which I should be getting: one that has been and probably will remain steadily reliable over the years. I am also running (per Fred Greco's recommendations -- thanks! It works very well!) Malwarebytes scans periodically for spyware.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2009)

This is what I use: http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

MS has a vested interest in reducing viruses and other malicious code. They have, by far, the best "intel" on what is out there.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 12, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> This is what I use: http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/
> 
> MS has a vested interest in reducing viruses and other malicious code. They have, by far, the best "intel" on what is out there.



I agree. MS Security Essentials is solid.

Also good: Avast! and AVG Free (already mentioned)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2009)

I should note that you can probably do better with paid versions at this point but, again, this one is free and MS gave it away for a reason.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 12, 2009)

If I run the MS program, should I then stop running AVG? Or is this a program designed to be run with a pre-existent main security program?


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 12, 2009)

*SpySweeper by Webroot*


----------



## raekwon (Dec 12, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> If I run the MS program, should I then stop running AVG? Or is this a program designed to be run with a pre-existent main security program?



It's a self-contained anti-virus and anti-malware program, so I wouldn't run it and AVG at the same time.

But, if you're already running AVG and satisfied with it, I don't see a reason to switch.

(But... I guess if you were satisfied w/ AVG, you wouldn't be asking.)


----------



## Herald (Dec 12, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> My brother is building me a sweet new computer. He asked me what anti-virus software I would prefer that he install.
> 
> Thus far I've only used Norton. Is Norton the best out there?
> 
> ...



I have Trend Micro and it is has performed admirably.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 12, 2009)

Can't speak to Paul's question, but for others reading, we've used Avast (free version) for years with no problem. We've added malwarebytes (also free) and been very pleased, too.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2009)

I use Eset Smart Security on about 10 PCs (home and church) and it works well. If you want a paid solution, I would recommend that, since it has a light footprint and has good detection rates.

If you want a free solution, I would get the Microsoft one that Rich recommended. It is what I recommend now to people.


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 12, 2009)

My former network administrator wanted to run AntiVira AntiVir, but was blocked by the university, who has a deal with Symantec. His main reasons were:

Q: Why AntiVir?

A: AntiVir was not a positive choice in the sense that all current anti-virus products were tested and AntiVir came out ahead. It was more of a negative choice in that it was the only one left after others were removed from consideration. The main reasons were:

* It has scored well in the past at virus detection according to the AV-Comparatives people.
* Its security history seemed better than either Kaspersky or Trend Micro.
* The NcFTP client works well with it, unlike Eset's nod32.
* It would need to strive to provide worse support than Symantec and it is less expensive to boot.
* It isn't Microsoft. The idea of using a second Microsoft product to secure a first Microsoft product is just too


----------



## TheDow (Dec 14, 2009)

I do NOT like Norton. It's a system hog, and sometimes uninstalling it can actually cause problems with Windows. Any program that makes itself difficult/impossible/dangerous to remove is a loser in my book. Add to that the fact that Symantec (creators of Norton) has attempted to cheat at least 2 families I know of by telling them their AV subscription had expired and demanding that they renew more than 6 months ahead of time, and I'll never recommend Norton again.

Avast and AVG Free have both been mentioned, and they work fine for personal use. (They are technically not legal to install for corporate machines.) I am currently using AntiVir, and I like it. The annoying pop up to purchase their paid version every time it updates gets on my nerves, and I've read that it's potentially against their EULA to remove/disable it, but can't speak to that as I can't bring myself to waste the time to read the whole EULA.

At my work, I install and maintain Trend Micro Worry Free Business Security. I like Trend, though it can be a resource hog on older machines.

If this is a personal machine, and if you have free reign to install whatever you want, I recommend AVG Free. I like it over Avast only because Avast makes you do their free registration thing once a year, which can be annoying. AVG Free seems to catch anything I put myself at risk for, which isn't much.

Having said all of that, nothing beats the antivirus that is Safe Computing Practices. Start with that, add a failsafe like AVG Free, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 15, 2009)

Bit Defender!

I would never install any Norton anti-virus product as it inserts itself all over the registry causing too many issues with drivers and is almost impossible to fully uninstall when problems arise.

AMR


----------

